# 270 wsm



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have IMR 4350 powder and Hornady 130 SST bullets anybody else using this. if so what amount of powder is working for you. I know the new hornady book has some information anybody got anything for me to try.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

loaded some with 59 grns and shot a good group. this was only at 60 yards because it was getting to dark to shoot any further.


----------

